# hex-farbwerte



## tonfarben (7. Mai 2002)

Hi, hab photoshop 5.0 für pc, wie bekomme ich die hex-werte meiner rgb-werte raus?


----------



## Stoik (7. Mai 2002)

das ist doch simple einfach berechnen mit dem Taschenrechner 

R: 255 = FF
G: 255 = FF
B: 255 = FF

Hexcode = #ffffff = weiss

R: 255 = FF
G: 00  = 00
B: 00  = 00

Hexcode = #ff0000 = rot

Kleiner Tip nimm den Windows Taschenrechner der kann sowas.

greez Stoik


----------



## tonfarben (7. Mai 2002)

*jaja..*

rechnen kann ich den auch, aber will ich eben nicht, das soll Photoshop machen, ich weiß das es geht, hab das auf jeden Fall mal gesehen irgendwie. Ich frag ja extra, damit ich mir das umrechnen von zum Beispiel R162 G239 B045 sparen kann... aber trotzdem Danke


----------



## Stoik (7. Mai 2002)

Da würde ich mal den Photoshop updaten oder ne neuere Kaufen ich Glaube auch das es erst mit dem 5.5 ging

Das is er:
#A2EF2D

greez Stoik


----------



## tonfarben (7. Mai 2002)

*schade*

naja, dann muß ich den Windowsrechner wohl doch nutzen. Das was ich an rgb Werten geposted habe, war nur ein Beispiel, Danke trotzdem!


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (7. Mai 2002)

use 5.5 or get farbkonverter


----------

